# Reptile Photo's on a Sony NEX5



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Princess Mononoke, my Sugar Pastel



















Cera, my Grande Terre Leachie



















More to come once I find them :bigsmile:


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Very nice! Are you sure you want to keep that leachie tho? Because I think she would look really good in my house...


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Keri said:


> Very nice! Are you sure you want to keep that leachie tho? Because I think she would look really good in my house...


Consider yourself forewarned, she's a PITA and will still only spoon feed. Still want her? 

Artemis, my white collared Sarasinorum




























Lukas, my normal Sarasinorum


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

hmm. maybe not  gorgeous saras tho!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

great pictures!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

More photo time!


----------

